# A "Do Not Adopt to..." warning from a local GR rescue



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

One of the nearby GR rescues just sent this to us. I'm forwarding it on to the Forum in hopes they can spread the word. 

*"Please spread the word folks - these people are a HUGE DNA. They contacted us recently about adopting a dog, so we know they are looking.

They have a history of dogs "running away" - never to be seen or found again. 

XXXXXXXXX live in Winchester, Virginia.

BEWARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Please crosspost widely - and if someone would forward to GRREAT, that would be helpful." *

I'll contact GRREAT separately.

SJ


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Just a thought since you can still edit this - I would be careful about posting personal information about people, you don't want to expose yourself to any legal ramifications....maybe send this in an email to the rescues???


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

bumping up


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Good point!*



goldenjackpuppy said:


> Just a thought since you can still edit this - I would be careful about posting personal information about people, you don't want to expose yourself to any legal ramifications....maybe send this in an email to the rescues???


Good point. I've removed the names. I've already contacted GRREAT by forwarding the email to them.

Thanks for the suggestion.

SJ


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Could you forward this to GRIN (Ohio), it is the org. that I volunteer with. Thanks!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, I wonder who these people could be... since I live in Winchester, VA.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think that anyone that works with a rescue should contact AtticusJordie by PM and get the name from them. Luckily my rescue doesnt adopt out of the area.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Can you forward the original to Almost Heaven Golden Rescue in WV? Winchester is pretty close to them, and they have a lot of dogs to adopt out.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

I'll be glad to notify GRIN. I've already been in contact with AHGRRS since they are close Winchester.

SJ


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

I'll certainly contact GRRIN. I've also been in contact with AHGRRS since they are so close to Winchester.

SJ


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

And someday I'll learn how to correctly correct grammatical errors on my posts....sheesh! 

SJ


----------

